# Epson Printer Drivers



## Lukezor (Dec 30, 2001)

I can't seem to find drivers for my Stylus C40UX, i tried to dl them from apply and epson but i just can't connect to epson, has anyone else had this problem. BTW i am running OS X 10.1.2, PLEASE HELP


----------



## twister (Jan 11, 2002)

Epson sucks.  I got drivers for my Epson 750 from someone who made them.  Epson still doesnt support my printer under X


----------



## AlanBDahl (Jan 12, 2002)

Well Epson may suck with old printers but I was shocked to see that not only did my new Epson Stylus Photo 820 contain OSX printer drivers on the install disk but it also included a nice separate 12-page OSX manual. Works great too and only $99 after rebate, wow!


----------



## AlanBDahl (Jan 12, 2002)

Well Epson may suck with old printers but I was shocked to see that not only did my new Epson Stylus Photo 820 contain OSX printer drivers on the install disk but it also included a nice separate 12-page OSX manual. Works great too and only $99 after rebate, wow!


----------



## emgersh (Jan 30, 2002)

Epson support for brand new printers is one thing but their support for recent printers is less than stellar. I bought a $400, or was it more, Epson 1160 large format printer just a couple of years ago. This isn't "old" by any stretch of the imagination but it isn't even on the list of planned updates for Epson drivers!

I'm aggrieved to say the least.

I just wonder what option, if any, is open to me for redress. Does anyone know of someone who has written a driver for this printer? Is any in the works. Any class action suits out there? ;-)


----------



## tech_head (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi,

I contacted iProof Systems, the company that makes a RIP for Epson and other inkjet printers.
http://www.iproofsystems.com/

They plan to release a RIP that runs under OS X that supports various Epson printers. They claim release in March sometime.

I have an 850Ne that I like and I refuse to buy a USB printer to replace a perfectly good network printer. So I'll get the RIP from iProof.
It's going to cost about $150. Epson won't be getting any more of my money.

tech


----------



## suthep (Feb 27, 2002)

yes, you are quite right.  EPSON SUCKS BIG TIME.

i was 'sold' an epson SC640 by the apple authorised dealer when i bought my G3.

after using OSX for two months, i sent epson so many emails that eventually they were kind enough to reply.

they told me my printer was too old, and they were going to do a driver for the 740 but not the 640 (must be SO different and SO difficult).

they suggested i contacted them with a view to buying a new printer..........

i will give up printing rather than give epson any more money.  and of course, i tell everyone .......


----------



## oscar (Feb 27, 2002)

they don't support my epson sylus photo 1200,
and do not reply on any messages i mail them.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll have to jump on that anti-EPSON bandwagon as well... 

The only reason why my Stylus Scan 2500 is printing under OSX is because I was able to find a hacked Stylus Color driver...it's a shame that EPSON has alienated so many Mac users, they sell a quality product and could have really staked a claim in the Mac market if not for this OSX driver debacle


----------



## tech_head (Feb 27, 2002)

Hi,

Where did you get a hacked driver?


----------



## Izzy (Feb 27, 2002)

I did a search under google for stylus scan 2500 driver...then I clicked on every single link...no joke...

There are pages out there where people have hacked drivers...they just aren't that easy to find...good luck  

If you have a stylus scan 2500 I can email you the file.  Just let me know through PM


----------



## tech_head (Feb 27, 2002)

Hi,

I just did a google search and found that
Epson just posted OS X drivers for my 850Ne.

They don't have drivers for the 850 since it
used a serial connection. They also don't support
the 850 upgraded with a certain type of old ethernet card.

Now, I don't know if they actually work.
I'll be checking it out when I get home.

tech


----------



## tech_head (Feb 28, 2002)

Hi,

An update.

Epson quietly released drivers for network printers. The driver I found for my 850Ne work great.

I think Epson should have given more information on printer support fo OS X. I'm suprised that they have been silent after the release of the network printer drivers.

Oh, well. I can't be mad anymore except that it took so long.

tech


----------



## andrewmontague (Feb 28, 2002)

Hi,

There is at last a driver for the Photo 750. You can download it from: ftp://ftp.epson.fr/pub/fr/pilotes/jetencre/mac/sp750x.sit

Although this is a french site, the driver works fine in English.

Andrew Montague
www.draiochtweb.com


----------



## twister (Mar 1, 2002)

if this works under OS X i'll be so happy.

Thanks
Twister


----------



## fesmith (Mar 1, 2002)

Does anyone else have this printer? It is not supported in X and no driver is available on Epson's site. I sent an e-mail to Tech Support but got their standard answer of not knowing when an update will be forthcoming (if at all). Has anyone hacked this driver? Any help is appreciated.

Thanks

Frank


----------



## realta (Mar 12, 2002)

Has anyone had any success with finding a way to use the Epson color stylus 850 USB printer with OS X?

Help Please!


----------



## Lazzo (Apr 13, 2002)

We can only hope Epson will pull their fingers out.

It looks like nearly all the inexpensive consumer and the high-end really expensive models have OS X drivers, but the workhorse Stylus Colour 1520 is left in the cold.

How many mid-level agencies and studios now have a stockplie of 1520's holding up the OS X migration? I'm not spending £3,500 or so for a new printer. 

Or how about some software that can cross-access (or whatever) the OS 9 StylusRip from OS X printer dialogues? Anyone got any ideas?

Good luck to us all.


----------



## realta (Apr 13, 2002)

I just found www.versiontracker.com

I downloaded a new driver for the 850.

I still can't print the apps running on pure OSX, but I can print from 9.2 apps running in the background.

anyway, this site is really up on things.  it seems that they get new software a lot quicker than other even the manufacturers sites.

check it out.  it's worth a click to see!


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 14, 2002)

Well, Epson were stingy as when I was looking for drivers for my SC680, and so I ended up downloading the newest 9.1 driver, and installing it under 9.2 boot, and it works under OS X perfectly. All apps regcognise it, and all apps use it as if it were an OS X printer. 

Although, if I wanted to connect my SP700 I think I'd have more trouble, seeing as it's a serial printer, not USB, and so getting OS X to find it on the USB after using a converter may be a lot harder. 

Hmm, must work on that before I buy my iBook... I have time, I'm waiting for the inevitable G4 iBook


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 14, 2002)

Oh, and I don't even need Classic running to be able to use it.


----------



## Lazzo (Apr 16, 2002)

About post third from top page 2:



> It looks like nearly all the inexpensive consumer and the high-end really expensive models have OS X drivers



Sorry, I got that wrong. Epson have NOT released drivers for the expensive models. Just the ones they know they can sell in high street shops.


----------

